# sony 35mm f/1.8 or zeiss touit 32mm f/1.8?



## Charliedelta (Mar 25, 2015)

For my sony nex-5 (which I use for my wave photography in an underwater housing), which lens would you recommend, the sony 35mm f/1.8 or the zeiss touit 32mm f/1.8? I'm really looking for the best image quality out of this lens, so that I can hopefully make larger prints out of my photos (I currently use the kit lens 18-55mm, which has given me decent results, but the pictures have some considerable noise, so hopefully a better lens would give me better results, until I upgrade the body).  I read that the zeiss has a slower autofocus. In my case that is not a problem, as I prefocus with high f/stops to get massive DOF. The price is similar, so it really comes down to image quality I guess. Any suggestions?

Of course any other lens reccomentation in the 20 to 40 mm range would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 27, 2015)

I would take the Touit.

I'm really tempted on getting the 12mm ... I really should have purchased the kit when they had that big price drop.


----------

